# Demons Souls Remake PS5



## AltissimaRatio (15. November 2020)

Jo sers an alle hier,

ich poste für gewöhnlich bei PCGameshardware.de Aber ich dachte in Anbetracht der Signifikanz von Demons Souls PS5 könnte man auch hier einen Thread dazu erstellen.
Der erste wahre Next Gen Titel



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ein paar technische Details zu dem Titel:

Real Time Global Illumination auf Voxel Basis
Ultrascharfe Texturen
Sehr hoher Polygoncount durch Nutzung der Geometry Engine der PS5. So gut wie kein Parallax Occlusion Mapping da durch sehr hohen Tesselations Grad alles was nach Parallax Occlusion Mapping aussieht eigentlich ausmodelierte Assets sind.
Erstmalig genutzter I/O Throughput der PS5 - 3-4GB/s Datenstreaming in Kombination mit der PS5 SSD.
Also nicht nur während der Loadscreens - das Spiel benötigt Daten von 3-4GB/s für seine Assets und Umgebungen - einmaliger Detailgrad bisher wird so ermöglicht.
Beleuchtete Partikel
30FPS Mode (Cinematic Mode , natives 4k)
60FPS Mode (Performance Mode, dynamik 4k)
Obiger Screenshot entstammt dem 60FPS Mode genauso wie dieses 4k Video von Gamersyde:

ArrayStream and download Performance mode - Introduction (PS5) from Demon's Souls in very high quality
www.gamersyde.com



So sehen Welten aus die kontinuierliches Streaming von 4GB/s nutzen. Der unerreicht hohe Polygoncount ist dem I/O Throughput der PS5 zu verdanken welcher wie schon in der Unreal Engine 5 Demo zu sehen war unglaublichen Detailreichtum der Welten und Levels ermöglicht. 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Charakter Editor:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Überhaupt sind die Charaktere die detailreichsten die es grade gibt im Gameingsektor



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Sonstiges:
PS5s Tempest Engine wird genutzt! Also mit einem normalen Stereo Headset wird 3D Sound wiedergegeben von der Tempest Engine simuliert. Unter Nutzung von Head Related Transfer Funktions oder HRTV wird zb ein auf den Spieler abgeschossener Pfeil vom Spieler mit den Ohren "verfolgt" werden können wie er herannaht zb links oben überkopf den Spieler verfehlt und in welcher Richtung er genau einschlägt.
Diese HRTF kann in Näherung an die eigene HRTF im PS5 Systemmenü eingestellt werden. Die Nutzung der eigenen HRTF wird nachgeliefert.


----------



## golani79 (16. November 2020)

Je mehr ich davon sehe, umso mehr freue ich mich auf das Spiel - bräuchte ich nur noch ne PS5 dazu 

Gesendet von meinem ONEPLUS A6013 mit Tapatalk


----------



## LOX-TT (16. November 2020)

Demon's Souls hab ich schon hier als mein bisher einziges PS5 Game. Bräuchte halt jetzt noch die Konsole  aber vor Dezember wird das nix, im November ist mein Budget für Spiele und Hardware schon völlig ausgeschöpft.


----------



## fud1974 (16. November 2020)

Hmm.. sieht schon stark aus.. aber Soulslike ist so überhaupt nicht meins..

Erstmal auf Cyberpunk 2077 warten und das verdauen..  Auch wenn es bei Release (noch) kein nativer PS5 (respektive NextGen) Titel ist sondern nur "mit next gen target enhancements" ..


----------



## AltissimaRatio (16. November 2020)

Hoffe ich mache mich jetzt nicht unbeliebt wenn ich schreibe das ich ne PS5 gesichert hab.. sollte diese Woche eintreffen... 
Hab auf jrdenfall vor den Thread hier mit Material zu füttern. Drüben bei PCGAMESHARDWARE.DE  gibt's auch einen Laberthreat der das Game behandelt..


----------



## LOX-TT (16. November 2020)

AltissimaRatio schrieb:


> Hoffe ich mache mich jetzt nicht unbeliebt wenn ich schreibe das ich ne PS5 gesichert hab.. sollte diese Woche eintreffen...



wüsste nicht wieso, hier sind ja recht viele Leute Multiplattform-Gamer


----------



## AltissimaRatio (17. November 2020)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

[


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------

